# Santa <3!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just recieved this afternoon from Santa!

Miku Append! From Japan!



Usually SAL shipping take about 3 weeks, but this one arrived in 8 days! right before Christmas! YAY!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

you play with doll bud? eh jk merry christmas!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I googled it out of curiosity, and aside from all the pictures of this girl... I have no idea what Miku Append is... singing program essentially?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> I googled it out of curiosity, and aside from all the pictures of this girl... I have no idea what Miku Append is... singing program essentially?


Yes, Hatsune Miku is a singing synthesizer application. It's just a program that she can sing & modify song for you.

Hatsune Miku is a vocaloid and Append is another version of her

Google Hatsune Miku wiki, they got better explanation than me



The first time I saw her was in youtube in 2009, but I was more interested in R/C gas car at the time, and I didn't pay much attention to her.

Honestly, I am not a fan of her nor collecting anime figures, until my recent visit to Hong Kong. I got influenced by my niece and she got me hooked.

Now I am just restraining myself from spending too much, it's another bottomless pit.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

When I saw the pic of the box I was thinking something larger like a persocon version of Miku. o.o;; 

I think you should aim for a persocon.  Cool doll.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just saw this on Kijiji.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-toys-games-You-Me-Doll-bath-W0QQAdIdZ340771905

Heh keep the dolls clean.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Just saw this on Kijiji.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-toys-games-You-Me-Doll-bath-W0QQAdIdZ340771905
> 
> Heh keep the dolls clean.


It won't fit, it's 33cm tall

I keep it in a glass display case


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pretty!!! I could totally get into figure collection. I do have a bunch of Gears. <3


----------

